# My new respirator



## Electric_Light (Nov 25, 2007)

I bought a new respirator the other day and it is awesome.

It is 3M 7500 series, available in S, M, and L. It looks exactly like the 6000 series, however the face piece is made of silicone rubber, which is much softer. I find it much more comfortable and forms positive seal much easier over a wide range of postures with less strap tension. The exhaust valve is also different from 6000 series and there is less resistance. 

Another upgrade I got for is a pair of 7093 filters. It is the same performance as 2091 P100 filter, however it has a check valve, so you can squeeze it between your fingers to shut off the air flow to perform negative pressure check without removing filters.

It is far less uglier than stupid pink pancakes and the encasing protects the filter from sparks, spray mist and water.

I prefer valved respirators (intake and exhaust on separate check valves) as you're keeping moisture out of filters and downward ventilation keeps fogging away from your safety goggles.











Squeeze the cartridges between fingers like this while attached and inhale to perform negative pressure check. It's important that you do not apply pressure to the mask body as it will cause it to leak.

Cover the exhaust port (rectangular port facing down) for positive pressure test) 









Keep in mind this isn't a gas mask, so its useless for oil based paint without appropriate organic vapor cartridge. It is fine for asbestos, mold, metal fumes, toxic dust and hanta virus infested premises, and such.

positive-negative pressure testing isn't really necessary if you're just trying to avoid drywall dust and such though.


----------



## kubie (Oct 19, 2008)

i was given one in a class and we had to take it apart to know how to clean them.

about half of the class couldnt put it back together without it falling apart.


----------



## Electric_Light (Nov 25, 2007)

Which one did you get? The 7500 is hard to screw up. You just clip off the front cover, which simply holds the strap, then wash the face piece in warm soapy water. Rinse and dry.


----------



## s.kelly (Mar 20, 2009)

Electric_Light said:


> positive-negative pressure testing isn't really necessary if you're just trying to avoid drywall dust and such though.


Just a public service announcement here really. Unless you are OSHA exempt, like not an employee, you are required to be fit tested and have a physical to wear any respirator on the job. And as stupid as it sounds that sounds it even includes a 2 strap glorified dust mask.

If I remember correctly it is a frequently cited violation.

FWIW that does look like a nice respirator.


----------



## kubie (Oct 19, 2008)

i have no idea what model it was. looked like the 1 u have.

just couldnt make it stay together. lol

maybe its because it was used as a class tool and was taken apart way to many times. idk


----------



## kubie (Oct 19, 2008)

and a respiratory program for your company


----------



## christrahan (Apr 15, 2010)

Great Post!


----------



## robert c1 (Mar 11, 2007)

I recently bought the same one, only with the organic vapor cartridges.

By far the best mask I've ever had, you could walk through a slaughterhouse and have no idea there's any odor.


----------



## Electric_Light (Nov 25, 2007)

robert c1 said:


> I recently bought the same one, only with the organic vapor cartridges.
> 
> By far the best mask I've ever had, you could walk through a slaughterhouse and have no idea there's any odor.


Make sure you follow the expiration date if its for the purpose of reducing toxic vapors. You can only use it for certain number of hours, or a few months after opening the package.


----------



## JDavis21835 (Feb 27, 2009)

While half face respirators certainly work, I prefer a full face model. Our current job is a vinyl chloride clean up. the working limits are as follows: No employee may be exposed to vinyl chloride at concentrations greater than 1 ppm averaged over any 8-hour period, and No employee may be exposed to vinyl chloride at concentrations greater than 5 ppm averaged over any period not exceeding 15 minutes.

We dug up several drums on this job. This is the first time we were in full face respirators. I figured they would be clumsy and really screw your vision as an operator. I have to say, after spending a few weeks wearing one for most of the day, I wont go back to half face respirators. I feel the added protection is worth it.


----------

